# looking for specific music



## Jony (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey
I am looking for some consulting: 
I want to use a classical piece for a scene in a documentary movie that i am editing.
In this scene a funny butler is cleaning a mid-eve castle in Tuscany.
I need something dramatic, strange, interesting and fast... The Beethoven's Symphony No. 9 (Scherzo) is fitting quite well but is too obvious. anyone have suggestions?


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

Jony said:


> I need something dramatic, strange, interesting and fast...


These characteristics can be found in a very broad range of composers and works. Can you be more specific as to the musical langauge of the music you need? I mean, do you want something necessarily classical or can it be from other periods also? Necessarily orchestral or solo, vocal or chamber also?


----------

